# Paph concolor var longipetalum



## Renegayde (Apr 29, 2009)

ok being a newbie I have never heard of this one before....is it new or just something that I have never noticed before?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Orchids-species...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jorch (Apr 30, 2009)

You can try to search for posts related to this variety with the "search" function above. A few members have posted pictures of this variety before.


----------



## Renegayde (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL thanks....first time I did a search it turned up nothing then I just searched concolor v longipetalum and it turned up several....including yours....Nice


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks just what I would image a concolor x exul hybrid to look like...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

I have one, it's not easy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I have one, it's not easy.



You mean, to grow?

I think it's a cool flower.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 1, 2009)

I meant concolor x druryi not exul... I really shouldn't reply until I have my morning coffee...

OK looking plant. But prefer the shape of the "normal" concolor.


----------



## pdxpaphguy (May 1, 2009)

I'd like to get a nice one of these to go with my regular concolors but they seem to be pretty uncommon in the US.


----------



## emydura (May 1, 2009)

I really like this form. I'd love to have it in my collection if I can ever find one.

I'm a self-confessed clumper but this one seems so distinct that it must be close to being considered a species in its own right.

David


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

I got mine from Bloomfield at the NCOS. The normal concolor is in spike but the longipetalum is struggling.


----------



## pdxpaphguy (May 2, 2009)

Sounds like somebody needs to breed some vigor into the ones in the US? My regular concolors are both very good growers too.


----------



## P-chan (May 3, 2009)

I bought one as a seedling last fall at the CNYOS show near Syracuse. It's growing...I can't wait for a bloom.


----------

